# National Summer Steamup - Sacramento



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Well, in two weeks some of us will be busy steaming our locos in California.
I just wondered how many of you here will be going for the first time.
Or come to think of it, how many for a repeat visit.
See you there.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm planning to go for the first time for at least one day. I'm not sure which day that will be yet though--I've been taking off too much time from work to do other things like the 2011 NGRC and three upcoming weddings! At least the Summer Steamup is only a 20 minute drive for me. I'll be bringing my only live steamer, an AML 0-6-0.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning on being there. We found someone to come over morning and evening to help Cathy with Chula's meds, so unless something goes wrong with that arrangement, I'll be there Thursday through Sunday. Worst case and that falls through, I can still drive up for a day so long as I'm back home by seven in the evening. Looking forward to seeing you and everyone David.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday Ryan Bednarik and I packed 800# of trains and paraphenalia in a 48"X48"X48" crate, including 5 cab forwards, 2 GS-4s, grassshoppers, coal fired boilers, Jubilee 444s, and various cars. A sixth cab forward is being shipped separately. 

On the flat face AC-6 front, three were shipped including the prototype #4145 from last year and Diamondhead, along with Matt Abreu's grey boiler #4133, and an unspoken-for #4145. I was also able to squeeze in 8 cars from my San Joaquin Daylight "mix and match" set into the crate. 

See you soon, and best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there with a 1:32 SP S12 0-6-0 and a short rake of 1:32 cars this year so I can fly the G1MRA flag properly. Maybe Alan and company will let me switch the Daylight coaches or do helper duty to get a cab forward rolling. I'm looking forward to seeing all of you. 

Steve


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, hopefully picking up a cab forward. Not sure what else I’ll bring.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I got my season pass. This will be my second time around. I'll be bringing an alcohol converted aster k4 (if done in time) along with a handful of heavyweights, amd aster reno. Looking forward to it this year! Lon


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I am coming back for my second NSS. Last year was very enjoyable, and I expect the same result this year. 

I've not yet firmed up what loco(s) are making the trip, but I think my War Department Baldwin is making the trip for the sale table. I hope to also have along my 7/8" Andrew Barclay well tank, but we shall see. There might even be something making the return trip northward... 

See you in less than 2 weeks, 
Paul


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

It's in the crate! 

Alan


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there this year as I notified the grandkids that I will not be meeting them in Disneyland that weekend as I usually do. I'll probably bring an Accucraft "Lyn" and "Caradoc" and, perhaps, one other. I'mm REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
How about the GS4 for those of us who would like to found out the mystery of the "stop and go" syndrome! Ryan and I are looking forward to our demonstration of the engines our of the TRS shops!


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

What turned out to be the cause of the stop and go mystery?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I still don't know what the cause is.


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

The very first NSS for Ann and me was the last one held at the Hilton Hotel in Pleasanton. Was that 10 years ago? More? We were just observers in Pleasanton, as we didn't own any live steam locos (Ann had LGB electric at that time). We both got bit with the bug at that first meet! Been at every one since then. I guess that I could count my yearly souvenir NSS aprons to figure it out!


Then there was the one at the motel being converted into a halfway house for recently released criminals in Sacramento. THAT was an interesting event!

Ever since then, the ones at Lion's Gate have been fabulous!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember, the Bay Area Gardn Railway Society has invited all NSS participents to come run their locomotives on select layouts on the Sunday and Monday before the start of the NSS. This will be during our West Coast Regional Meet.

Russ Miller
BAGRS President


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be joining what looks like a growing group of NSS 'sophomores'. Last year I brought my Ft Wilderness with two excursion cars; this year I'll also be bringing my new Mason Bogie, and hopefully a Jackson-Sharp combine for it to drag.

Which reminds me -- maybe somebody can help me put an Accu or Kay-dee knuckle coupler on the Mason?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Look forward to seeing everyone again including Dwight seeing how I always tell him he is the reason I got bitten by the live steam bug many years ago. Do worry Dwight I buy you a drink. 
I know Dave Hottman is coming also.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark - it'll be great to see you, Dave, Gary, and everyone else again (too bad Ada won't be there). So far this year, the only steamup I've managed to attend was the BAGRS Annual Meeting last Feb. Next weekend is the GGLS 75th Anniversary Meet, which I plan to go to. Jesse is coming out from Vegas, and if all goes well, he'll have my tender, domes, headlight, and pilot deck with him and all painted. 

Life's been busy lately. I have to drive down to LA for a business trip. Hauling computer/network equipment to our new southern subsidiary. Spending Wednesday setting it up and driving home Thursday.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

dwight what no Ada this year?????????


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't heard from her forever. I suppose it's possible she could show up but it would frankly surprise me if she did.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I would be very surprised also if Ada or Claudia showed up. I would, of course, be very happy to see both of them again.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 03 Jul 2011 10:37 AM 
I would be very surprised also if Ada or Claudia showed up. I would, of course, be very happy to see both of them again. 
Well, since they were 'just' employees of Accucraft, and not live steamers, why would they!
Mind you, the chance to see all our smiling faces again is reason enough, I guess.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. In two weeks it will all be over by now and we will be on our homeward journeys!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Jul 2011 12:05 PM 
Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 03 Jul 2011 10:37 AM 
I would be very surprised also if Ada or Claudia showed up. I would, of course, be very happy to see both of them again. 
Well, since they were 'just' employees of Accucraft, and not live steamers, why would they!
Mind you, the chance to see all our smiling faces again is reason enough, I guess.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. In two weeks it will all be over by now and we will be on our homeward journeys!!!!

Actually, David, I do think that they liked seeing all of our smiling faces. See you in a week and a half!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Take pics!!!! Have a great steam up.

vr Bob


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Williams on 01 Jul 2011 06:18 PM 
The very first NSS for Ann and me was the last one held at the Hilton Hotel in Pleasanton. Was that 10 years ago? More?
Yes, the Hilton was in 2002 ... we moved to the Lions Gate in 2003.

1999 was in Pleasanton too, and I think it was the Hilton as well, so that might have been when you came.

See you next week!

\dmc


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David, 
Actually 1999 was held at the Newark/Fremont Hilton 
1997 was the Sunnyvale Hilton, as was 1998 
2000 was the Pleasanton Hilton 
2001 was the Canterbury Inn, Sacramento 
2002 was the Pleasanton Hilton 
As you say, from 2003 on it has been at the Lions Gate Hotel. 
Details of all these events will be in my upcoming fictitious book called A Concise History of the National Summer Steamups of the Last Century! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

2000 was the first year I visited. 2002 was the first year I attended as a participant. Been to every one since.


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 04 Jul 2011 04:44 PM 
Details of all these events will be in my upcoming fictitious book called A Concise History of the National Summer Steamups of the Last Century!
David: I guess you're right about the 1990s dates ... I didn't write anything down, so I was relying upon memory (faltering these days). But you are going to have to change the title of your book ... the phrase "National Summer Steamup" wasn't coined or used until 2001 because previously, the Northern California steamup was held in the spring ...  \dmc


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Good point David, 
I have a VERY thick file folder (real, not computer) still titled National SPRING Steamup, that all my Northern California steamup information goes. 
I just never seem to get around to throwing any of it away. 
Maybe I can sell it on eBay! 
See you in just 8 days. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Leaving very soon for CA. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone. 
This will be my 4th one.


----------

